# U. S. Navy Watch



## weehrs (Feb 24, 2010)

Can anyone tell me anything about this watch? It has, U.S. Navy 1932.10.1-mch New York/0008 on the face and the back is worn smooth. I can see what looks like water resistant, stainless steel, automatic and something like MARKO with some kind of emblem on the back. I can email a picture if needed or I can post one if someone will tell me how.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

you will find a set of instructions on how to post in this part of the forum: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=40317

I haven't posted myself, but saw that thread and thought it might help


----------

